# Georgia Mother Seeks Harry Potter Ban



## Tau Zero (Oct 5, 2006)

Can you believe this is still happening?  

ATLANTA (AP) -- A suburban county that sparked a public outcry when its libraries temporarily eliminated funding for Spanish-language fiction is now being asked to ban Harry Potter books from its schools.
Laura Mallory, a mother of four, told a hearing officer for the Gwinnett County Board of Education on Tuesday that the popular fiction books are an "evil" attempt to indoctrinate children in the Wicca religion.
Board of Education attorney Victoria Sweeny said that if schools were to remove all books containing reference to witches, they would have to ban "Macbeth" and "Cinderella."
"There's a mountain of evidence for keeping Harry Potter," she said, adding that the books don't support any particular religion but present instead universal themes of friendship and overcoming adversity.

Source article (may require registration to view):
http://ap.kgw.com/dynamic/stories/P/POTTER_PROTEST?SITE=KGW&TEMPLATE=ENTERTAINMENT.html&SECTION=HOME


----------



## Paige Turner (Oct 5, 2006)

We covered this yesterday.


----------



## the smiling weirwood (Oct 5, 2006)

It's in the discussion board somewhere.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Oct 5, 2006)

Check out the rules.


----------



## Tau Zero (Oct 5, 2006)

Sorry, i didn't see it (and still can't find it).


----------



## the smiling weirwood (Oct 5, 2006)

It's under something about craziness. I don't know how to link or I would.

Oh, and Lace, what are you talking about?


----------



## The Ace (Oct 17, 2006)

Only in America  !!!!!


----------



## steve12553 (Oct 18, 2006)

The Ace said:
			
		

> Only in America !!!!!


 
In a fair amount of other countries it would happen but you wouldn't hear about it.


----------



## manephelien (Oct 19, 2006)

Maybe, but America's the only "civilized" country where such things are taken seriously. In Scandinavia, any attempt to ban any book from a school library for religious reasons would get you laughed at in public. We do have nutty religious minorities in Europe as well, but they aren't taken seriously by the majority of the (secular if not downright irreligious) population.


----------

